# My 94 Maxima



## stuckintulsa (Jun 25, 2005)

I while back I wrote a question about my 94's tranny, I got no response. I since then went to a car show, and a CHEVY guy told me the info I needed. I fiquired I'd join this site to maybe get some info from guys who were as excited about turning a four door import into a street rocket as I am. I've had alot of hotrods in my life, big block chevys and small block fords. I always wanted to get into the import craze, but never had the oppurtunity. 
Since I wrote, I've put a chip in, had the tranny fixed, lowered the car an 1" and 1/2 all the way around, replaced the stock rims with 17", upgraded the front and rear brakes(with a proportion valve), an induction kit, and headers and exhaust. The car is set to get a new coat of paint in August. 
So, I'm giving it another shot, and asking for further help in what I can do to get even more performance out of the car.No one could tell me if there is a shift kit avail. for the trans, so far I can't find one? Is there a turbo, or something I can do to get even more out of the motor. My goal is to beat the hotrod I own now, a 72 nova with 402 chevy. I get it off the line now, but it kicks my ass in mid and top end.
Give an old guy a break and help .....please.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Which engine do you have? What have you done to it so far?


----------



## stuckintulsa (Jun 25, 2005)

brianw said:


> Which engine do you have? What have you done to it so far?


 Thanks for the interest. I've got a VG30E, and so far it's got a Stillen intake, a K&N cleaner, Fidanza flywheel, I can't remember the name of the chip but I think I still have the box somewhere, Bosal headers, Cattman Y pipe that was modified to get rid of that tinny sound, a Hi-Flow cat, and a 2.5" Magna flow exhaust out the back. I'm currently thinking of getting a pulley kit.
The suspension is set up with Eibach Springs, Tokico Struts, oversized front and rear sways, 17" Roja light forged 5 star rims with 235/45 BF Goodrich, and sloted rotors on all four. I had to put a proportion valve in, the rear kept locking up when ever I braked.
The motors got 128,000 well mantained miles, my dad was anal about oil changes, and the timing belt was change at 95,000. I don't want to take the cheap way out with nitrous, I think the motors got way too many miles on it.
So, what do you think. Like I said, it's a rocket off the line, but seems like it loses it once it shifts to third.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm going to give this to you short and sweet...

the VG30E with automatic will NEVER be fast. Just learn it now and get over it.
even turbocharged, they don't do a lot and the transmissions are weak. I'd be VERY scared of a turbo'd automatic.

If you want to put any power to the ground, you're goign to have to swap to a 5 spd from a VE30DE with VLSD. otherwise you're just going to sit there and spin one tire all day long.
Even those transmissions start having problems about 300-350hp because the gears are fairly weak. 

that said, 300hp on the ground should get you to low 13s, if you can launch it and not blow up the transmission.

Just remember, this is a nose heavy FWD car that's made for "sporty comfort".... It's not a sports car in sheep's clothing as you my believe.


----------



## stuckintulsa (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info...quess I'll have to swap it out.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with being it t-town. I am currently studying the way that eprom and live edit work, in order to turbo my car and whoop a newer vette. You should check out some turbo threads on maxima.org . Most of the members are 'bout it and can help you out further. I too have high ambitions, and don't like being limited. You should do a conversion or just buy a 5 speed. I know someone in our area that will do a conversion/swap for 350 if you get everything needed; I can even help you find an lsd tranny. Good luck


----------

